# [REPARTICIONAR] Cómo reparticiono sin perder datos?

## lautarus

```
 fdisk -l

Disco /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders

Units = cilindros of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x3447c267

Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema

/dev/sda1   *           1        1912    15358108+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2            1913       10836    71680000    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda3           10836       12295    11719417+  83  Linux

/dev/sda4           12295       38913   213809224    5  Extendida

/dev/sda5           12295       12417      979933+  83  Linux

/dev/sda6           12417       24575    97659103+  83  Linux

/dev/sda7           24575       24818     1951866   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda8           24818       26277    11719386   83  Linux

/dev/sda9           26277       37340    88863516   83  Linux

/dev/sda10          37340       37583     1951866   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda11          37583       38913    10683363+  83  Linux

```

Bueno, mi pregunta es si puedo liquidar las 2 primeras particiones ntfs, la sda1 primaria y de sistema, y la sda2, primaria también.

Si uso cfdisk y las borro, corro peligro de borrar todas las demás particiones?

Esta es mi gran duda. Agradezco alguna ideilla.

sAludos !

----------

## i92guboj

No deberías tener problemas, pero todos sabemos que en estos casos siempre se hace primero un backup ¿no?   :Laughing: 

Parted (y por extensión cualquiera de los frontends que hay para parted) debería poder hacerlo sin problema. Llevo tiempo sin usar cfdisk pero supongo que también podrá hacerlo. Incluso fdisk.

----------

## lautarus

Sí backup, backup & backup, eso me lo enseñaron hace muchísimo tiempo y trato de seguir la regla... ejej.

Gracias por responder, si a alguien se le ocurre algo más avisen, igualmente no pienso hacerlo hasta dentro de un par de días para estar recontra seguro. No quiero problemas por demás.

Saludos & gracias... ;)

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

Es como dice i92guboj no debe de ser un problema ya que cada partición es independiente una de otra. Otra herramienta que puedes usar es el [...] que viene incluido en el [...] junto a otras herramientas para manipular particiones.

Saludos

Mod edit by i92guboj: editado para eliminar referencias a material ilegal, no queremos que este foro sea objetivo de ninguna entidad, por nuestro propio interés.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Murderer_Fresh wrote:*   

> Es como dice i92guboj no debe de ser un problema ya que cada partición es independiente una de otra. Otra herramienta que puedes usar es el [...] que viene incluido en el [...] junto a otras herramientas para manipular particiones.
> 
> Saludos

 

En primer lugar, hay herramientas en linux de sobra para el trabajo, sin necesidad de usar software propietario y obsoleto. En segundo lugar, si no me equivoco eso entra dentro de la categoría de software que no es de libre distribución (y por tanto, material ilegal). Material que ni se recomienda ni se alienta en este foro. Si queréis discutir el asunto sois libres de seguir por vuestra cuenta vía correo o cualquier otro medio privado. No es asunto mío.

Si me equivoco aceptaré correcciones, pero estoy bastante seguro de que muchos de los programas listados en dicho CD no son de libre distribución.

----------

## lautarus

"No problema", herramientas necesarias abundan. Gracias igualmente...

----------

## susicarlos4

Como las particiones a borrar son primarias no tiene porque tener ningun problema. En el caso de particiones logicas (a partir de sda5 o superior); al elimiarse, fusionar particiones, habra cambios en los nombres. Por ejemplo, si elimina la sda8, la sda9 pasara a ser la sda8, y asi sucesivamente. por lo que seria necesario hacer cambios en el archivo /etc/fstab. 

Un saludo  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## lautarus

Bien, pero me tira un error, recién vengo de un intento de reparticionamiento , tanto con gparted-livecd-ubuntu y gentoo/cfdisk y cuando borro las 2 primarias, me deja crear 2 pero ninguna extendida que es lo que yo pretendia.

Asi que ya backapee todo y empiezo de cero.

Saludos & gracias gente... ;)=

----------

## susicarlos4

Elemental, solo es posible crear 4 particiones. Caso actual, 3 primarias y una extendida, dentro de la extendida podra crear tantas logicas como quiera. Por lo tanto, no es posible crear dos particiones extendidas. En todo caso podra redimensionar la extendida, copiar, pero debe saber en todo momento lo que hace. Una buena herramienta para crear copias identidas de particiones es Clonezilla y clonaciones identicas de discos duros, con la opcion de copiar el sector de arranque (mbr). Luego podra usted juguetear con su disco duro. Mire usted mismo la flexibilidad de los sistemas basados en GNU-Linux, puede instalarlos en particiones logicas o primarias, pendrive, discos duros externos. En todo caso, un disco duro de 320 GB da para mucho. Gento es super configurable, mire en el sitio web de movimiento libre y busque el articulo "mi instalacion personal de Gentoo" escrito por Guillermo Valdez y sabra que podra hacer para conservar su configuracion actual. Suerte!

Un saludo  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## lautarus

 *susicarlos4 wrote:*   

> Elemental, solo es posible crear 4 particiones. Caso actual, 3 primarias y una extendida, dentro de la extendida podra crear tantas logicas como quiera. Por lo tanto, no es posible crear dos particiones extendidas. En todo caso podra redimensionar la extendida, copiar, pero debe saber en todo momento lo que hace. Una buena herramienta para crear copias identidas de particiones es Clonezilla y clonaciones identicas de discos duros, con la opcion de copiar el sector de arranque (mbr). Luego podra usted juguetear con su disco duro. Mire usted mismo la flexibilidad de los sistemas basados en GNU-Linux, puede instalarlos en particiones logicas o primarias, pendrive, discos duros externos. En todo caso, un disco duro de 320 GB da para mucho. Gento es super configurable, mire en el sitio web de movimiento libre y busque el articulo "mi instalacion personal de Gentoo" escrito por Guillermo Valdez y sabra que podra hacer para conservar su configuracion actual. Suerte!
> 
> Un saludo 

 

Claro ahora caigo del arbol, sólo 4 primarias junto con las extendidas, por eso no me permitía ninguna otra operación. Pero ya tengo todo listo y puedo particionar a mi gusto y placer.

Saludos.

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *Murderer_Fresh wrote:*   Es como dice i92guboj no debe de ser un problema ya que cada partición es independiente una de otra. Otra herramienta que puedes usar es el [...] que viene incluido en el [...] junto a otras herramientas para manipular particiones.
> 
> Saludos 
> 
> En primer lugar, hay herramientas en linux de sobra para el trabajo, sin necesidad de usar software propietario y obsoleto. En segundo lugar, si no me equivoco eso entra dentro de la categoría de software que no es de libre distribución (y por tanto, material ilegal). Material que ni se recomienda ni se alienta en este foro. Si queréis discutir el asunto sois libres de seguir por vuestra cuenta vía correo o cualquier otro medio privado. No es asunto mío.
> ...

 No sabia eso de la mención de herramientas no libres en el foro estaba extremadamente prohibido en el foro. Pido disculpas por ello.

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *Murderer_Fresh wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*    *Murderer_Fresh wrote:*   Es como dice i92guboj no debe de ser un problema ya que cada partición es independiente una de otra. Otra herramienta que puedes usar es el [...] que viene incluido en el [...] junto a otras herramientas para manipular particiones.
> 
> Saludos 
> 
> En primer lugar, hay herramientas en linux de sobra para el trabajo, sin necesidad de usar software propietario y obsoleto. En segundo lugar, si no me equivoco eso entra dentro de la categoría de software que no es de libre distribución (y por tanto, material ilegal). Material que ni se recomienda ni se alienta en este foro. Si queréis discutir el asunto sois libres de seguir por vuestra cuenta vía correo o cualquier otro medio privado. No es asunto mío.
> ...

 

No es cuestión de "herramientas no libres", se trata de software pirata que se distribuye de forma ilegal sin el consentimiento del dueño del copyright, que es muy distinto. Cualquier actividad ilegal está prohibida en este foro. El hecho de que menciones tal o cual herramienta no es ningún problema siempre que no distribuyas enlaces a sitios piratas.

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *Murderer_Fresh wrote:*    *i92guboj wrote:*    *Murderer_Fresh wrote:*   Es como dice i92guboj no debe de ser un problema ya que cada partición es independiente una de otra. Otra herramienta que puedes usar es el [...] que viene incluido en el [...] junto a otras herramientas para manipular particiones.
> 
> Saludos 
> 
> En primer lugar, hay herramientas en linux de sobra para el trabajo, sin necesidad de usar software propietario y obsoleto. En segundo lugar, si no me equivoco eso entra dentro de la categoría de software que no es de libre distribución (y por tanto, material ilegal). Material que ni se recomienda ni se alienta en este foro. Si queréis discutir el asunto sois libres de seguir por vuestra cuenta vía correo o cualquier otro medio privado. No es asunto mío.
> ...

 Mas claro no canta un gallo.

En este caso solo di el nombre de la herramienta para que se usara como alternativa para resolver el problema, en ningun momento mencione la manera de como conseguirla, ya eso esta a opcion de quien la necesite.

Pero ya me queda claro lo que quieres expresar en tus textos.

Saludos

----------

